# Show me your favorite dematting tool!



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I had ordered this dematting tool about a month ago. Because it was on back order I finally received on Friday.

All I have to say is it was worth the wait. This little thing works so well I just had to share. 

I did have one before with the longer blade, and I found it such a pain in the butt to use , but this little tool works so well at breaking matts, it's sad to say but I'm actually looking forward to using it. 

This is what it looks like. 









Show me your favorite dematting tool!


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a pet owner and not a groomer so I don't have to deal with other people's problems -- just the ones I create myself. If I let a mat happen, I don't like to use a blade to cut through it. I try to wet the area well with a detangler (silicone oil based spray) and comb it out with a coarse comb. I think the detangler helps but water itself can make things worse. I haven't combed out enough mats to say whether it's better to use a detangler or leave it dry.

Right now I use a cheap wood handled poodle comb (5 teeth per inch) but if I was going to buy a tool for this purpose I would get an equally coarse polished stainless comb instead like Chris Christensen combs #5, #9, #3, #4 or #11 http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm. If the mat is difficult, I might turn the comb to use just one tooth on the end of the comb to pick through it. The long point on a tail comb can be used this way.

I do it this way because I can deal with my own mistakes. If I was working on other people's problems I would just rip through them with a coat king, scissors, clippers, whatever it takes and get r done.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> I had ordered this dematting tool about a month ago. Because it was on back order I finally received on Friday.
> 
> All I have to say is it was worth the wait. This little thing works so well I just had to share.
> 
> ...


I've always had good luck with debulking thinning shearers, a pin brush or slicker, and a comb


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Kina.

My boys get matted from time to time but rare. I personally use shears (no cutting but just breaking mmmm using like a knife) sometimes thinning shears....like Bart I am just a pet owner..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I start with a few snips witha thinning shears and then brush with a slicker and then repeat as nessisary. I do have a dematter blade tool but i don't like it, it's not sharp enough and requires me to tug to much.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, when this this little beauty is out of gas...









I usually just settle for one of these -









 Just a plain ole' little boring comb. I LOVE Papillon hair!!!


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

yappypappymom said:


> Well, when this this little beauty is out of gas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep....Kitty's ultimate dematting tool. Well done yappy..


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I LOVE H.K., but, when I found that someone "out there" loved it more than me by slapping her image onto a CHAINSAW...I thought it was worth "sharing" LOL!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

This: http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp
with a little corn starch worked into the hair down to the skin.

Will get through the worst mats, and pretty fast, too.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> Well, when this this little beauty is out of gas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK That gave me a huge, LOUD laugh!!!!!! :::wiping tears:::: ROFL!



poodleholic said:


> This: http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp
> with a little corn starch worked into the hair down to the skin.
> 
> Will get through the worst mats, and pretty fast, too.


I love my les pooch brushes. I really, REALLY like the small, yellow one for brushing up the fuzzies on golden/aussie/BC/sheltie feet  Also love their conditioner. Got pretty irritated with the company though. Ordered once, was happy, and they kept CALLING to see if we needed anything and would NOT stop...


----------

